# Whistle with and without pea



## bradleyj (Jan 21, 2012)

Might be a stupid question, but what is the difference between the whistles that have a pea inside and the ones that do not have a pea inside? Mine just has the pea inside...


----------



## Tony Marshall (May 15, 2013)

The ones with a pea inside give a trill where as the ones without a pea do not. There are advantages and disadvantages to both. The pea type whistles allow the trill so give you the ability to make a wide range of sounds. They are also not as loud so they are easier on the ears sometimes. The disadvantage to them is that they are not as loud as the pealess and will also freeze in extreme temps when wet from water or saliva. They are also not able to be heard as well over long distances, in wind, or in running water which is why most people use a pealess for hunting and hunt tests. I like to do that as well but use a pea when doing yard work with a large volume of dogs. Hope that helps answer your question.


----------



## Rooke (Aug 29, 2013)

does switching whistles afect the dog any


----------



## Rooke (Aug 29, 2013)

Can differnt whistles be used for diff. comands


----------

